# tenon shoulders



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm new at cutting tenons. I've cut some test pieces on the tablesaw using the ripfence and a wood block as a stop,to define the length of the tenon. My problem is stepped shoulders on the tenons so they don't pull up tight when fitting into mortise.
I've done all I can think of to correct this problem,can anyone help me. I've chkd that the fence is 90 to the table and also that the blade is 90 to the table. Anybody got any ideas I'm all out.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Are the ends of the stock you are cutting an exact 90*? 
Let's say that when you cross-cut to length, your miter guage is out a tad...your miter saw blade isn't exactly 90* to the fence or the RAS is out a little.
You then setup for the dado and line everything up. If there is the slightest angle on your stock end, that portion will touch your stop block at a different point than the opposite edge. Make sense?
Just a thought...


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey larry, what type square are you using to check your blade and fence? I have several squares that work good for crosscutting 2x4's but are'nt near accurate enough for table saw adjustments. Buy yourself a *good* 4" or 6" square from woodcraft or rockler and then check it again. Also make sure your insert is adjusted properly. If its up at all it'll throw off your cut. Oh ...one other thing. Check blade to fence for parallel.
Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

*squares*

Hey 12 Penny after reading your answer went and double chkd squareness of end of stock,found Icould see a little daylight on end of board. I then recut and they are dead on. Still having same problem although only slight,maybe a paper thickness on staggered edge. I've only seen this done on tv and not up close so I'm not sure how perect Norm gets em. Could this have anything to do with blade runout,I'm not a machinist but have heard this term b4,although would'nt have a clue how to check for it. Anymore ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 20, 2008)

Is your project one that you could shave off a small amount from the end of the tenon so it fits the way you want it to without sacrificing strength or appearance?


----------

